# Favorite Veggie Burger?



## HushBull (Sep 23, 2008)

Not so much the soy ones, but the _actual _veggie burgers--- what brand/type is your favorite?


----------



## merstar (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't buy the packaged ones - I make my own. My favorite is "Black Bean Patties with Cilantro and Lime" from Cooking Light (along with a few tweaks).


----------



## HushBull (Sep 24, 2008)

merstar said:


> I don't buy the packaged ones - I make my own. My favorite is "Black Bean Patties with Cilantro and Lime" from Cooking Light (along with a few tweaks).



Oddly, I have never tried making them myself. I'm sure it would be much better and wouldn't leave me thirsty as a dog from all the sodium.
Probably do it this weekend.
Cilantro, yes!
I already made a thread announcing my love and devotion to it.


----------



## merstar (Sep 24, 2008)

HushBull said:


> Oddly, I have never tried making them myself. I'm sure it would be much better and wouldn't leave me thirsty as a dog from all the sodium.
> Probably do it this weekend.
> Cilantro, yes!
> I already made a thread announcing my love and devotion to it.



I know what you mean about the sodium in the pre-packaged stuff - it's unreal. I can't take it.
Anyway, I'm assuming you checked out the black bean pattie recipe at the Cooking Light site? If not, I'd be happy to PM it to you. If you do make it, be sure not to drain the liquid from the beans! It adds some needed moisture.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't care for any of the packaged ones.  Either the sodium content is absolutely through the roof, or the garlic in them repeats on me up the wazoo.  And garlic - even raw - usually doesn't do that to me.

I do have a good recipe in an older cookbook for a mean lentil burger, but lentil's aren't hubby's favorite, so I haven't made it in awhile.  I may just have to hunt that old cookbook down & give it another go since I just bought some nice lentils (which I really like) - hubby's preference or not - lol!!


----------



## vyapti (Sep 24, 2008)

I make my own.  This is my favorite, made with zucchini and quinoa.  It was originally based on this recipe, which I've made for years.  I also like Alton Brown's split pea burgers, but they don't hold together well, kind of mushy.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 24, 2008)

Dr. Praeger's is the best.


----------



## Sweet (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, wow- YUM!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 27, 2008)

that zucchini burger looks and sounds good


----------



## vyapti (Oct 27, 2008)

I made split Alton Brown's Split Pea Burgers today.  They're probably nothing like any other burger you've tried, but good nonetheless.  Instead of the bread crumbs he called for, I mixed in 1/2 cup bread crumbs and 3/4 cups vital wheat gluten.  It held together much much better.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 27, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Dr. Praeger's is the best.


 
Oooh, I agree. I get the southwest flavor and they are very filling.


----------

